# E39 Door Sill Rubber coming off!?!



## sd528 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hello, I'm new to this board.

I've been reading for a while and there's a lot of good info here.

I just purchased a 99 528 sport (Orient blue for those who care). I love the car, it has just over 71k miles and runs and looks great. 

I just noticed that the rubber seal around the door sills is ripped and coming loose on 2 of the doors. I searched and didnt see any threads covering this topic. Anyone else have this problem? Any easy fix? 

It looks like the entire door sills need to be replaced since this rubber piece was originally molded into the plastic.

thanks for the great board

-sd528


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

Are you referring to the tubular rubber seal that is actually on the body of the car and not on the door? This rubber seals against the door when its closed. They cost around $50 each and they tend to tear near the door latch mechanism from folks brushing their body against them when entering the car. Interestingly, these seals were upgraded in late 1998 to resist such abrasion.


----------



## sd528 (Aug 5, 2003)

That will need replacing some time in the near future  but that's not what I'm talking about right now. 

It's around the decorative door sill threshold that says "bmw" on the bottom as you enter the car. It seems like those are made out of plasic and the outside is a rubber seal about 1/2" wide that seats against the painted part of the door sill.

thanks

-sd528


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## sd528 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Johnlew :thumbup:

Yes, anyone have an easy fix for that? (see above)

-sd528


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

*.*

i used thin bead of superglue :eeps:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

jacksprat said:


> i used thin bead of superglue :eeps:


I assume rubber to the plastic, not the car body, no?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

sd528 said:


> Yes, anyone have an easy fix for that? (see above)


I just changed mine out (on a 325 wagon) but not due to any wear - my 4 new ones all say "BMW Individual" to go with my Individual trim :bigpimp:

Seriously, at least on the 3er they're very easy to change - just pry up the old ones until the clips pop, then remove the old clips from the body holes, and install the new ones.

It looks like each of the parts for the 5er (front left, right, rear left, right) is about $30 or so (I don't have access to the US ADP pricing system, so I'm converting from Euros here, which isn't always accurate). The clips are 50 cents each or so. Sometimes the trim strips come with them, sometimes without. On the 3er, there are 4 on each side for the front and 3 on each side for the rear.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

jacksprat said:


> i used thin bead of superglue :eeps:


Thankyewwwwwwwwwww. Now, why didn't I think of that! Worked beautifully, rubber is now attached to the plastic and the whole thing is as tight as a drum. Superglue is just made for gluing things like rubber to plastic. And, the tip of the superglue tube is the perfect size to spread the bead on the ridge. Total cost for three sills, hmmmm. 5 cents? This fix definitely belongs on www.bmwtips.com.


----------



## sd528 (Aug 5, 2003)

Great news, I'll give that a try also.

thanks!!

-sd528


----------

